# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  اكتشف مدى سعة الخيال لديك.. فكرة خلونا نجربها......

## اسير الهوى

فكرة وانشاء الله تعجبكم..
وهي تشبه فكرة اميرة المرح بس فيها اختلاف اشوي اميرووه لاتفرحي ... وهذي الفكرة تكشف مدى سعة الخيال لذا الكاتب...
*الفكرة*
انا احط صورة خيالية (بس مو صورة فوتوغرافية )  تكون بجملة معينة والي يجي بعدي يكتب عن هذي الصورة الخيالية
ويضع هو ايضا صورة خيالية عشان الي بعده ويكتب عنها ويضع الصورة لخيالية...
(لكن لاننسى تفعيل فكرة اميرة المرح ايضاً)

هاااا نبدء..
ابكتب عن فكرة.. روح تطير عند نافذة الحبيب تريد منه ولو نظره..

اسمعيني..
استضيفيني..
فجاتك رو حي تطير..
منتظرا اياك..
ففتحي لي..
منتظرا عند شباكك..
اطرقه اجيبيني..
او حتى للحظة..
بنظرة منك..
فارمقيني..
لتعود روحي..
لادراجاها..
لجسدي النحيل..
ولتحاكيني..
ولتعود الحركت لدمي..
في شرايني..

الفكرة للي بعدي..
جلوس على ضفة النهر يرمي الحصا بماء النهر ليرتسم له بسمه الحبيب..
(يالله ورونا شطارتكم)

----------


## ملكة الروح

فكو ويد ويد حلوه اتمنى تفاعل الاعضاء 

يا روح روحي ويا بلسم جروحي وعبير زهوري وباقة عمري 
وأريج محبتي وسماء طهري
أتيت اكتب على نهر العشق لتعكس صفاء قلبي 
أنقش عليها عبارتي وأكون منها عواصف من الأشواق 
لا يشعر بها سوى من يقراء ما اختزله وراء هذه الكلمات 
وما أحمل لها من معنى ..
ففي عينيك رأيت الحب وفي أسطرك لمست العشق
وفي ما أهديتني ذقت الغرام ..سعيدة الحظ من استطاعت
ان تأسر قلبا مثل قلبك ..يقدم لها الحب والعطف والحنان ..
انت رائع في كل ما تكتب وفي جميع الحالات :أنت الغالي
وأنت روح روحـــــــي

حولت اكتب كاشاب اتمنى اني نجحة 
الى بعدي 
(اوصف روحك تخذا كف ) :wink:  
تحياتي
ملكة الروح
رشا

----------


## Princess

هههه حلوه الفكره منك خيو ياسر
ولي عوده عما قريب
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

*ههههههه* 
*ما احد جا خايفين من الكف..* 
*اوصف روحي اخذ كف...ممم طيب ..*

*افا .. اميرة تنعطى كف ما كان هذا العشم*
*وهي اللي من تطلبوا طلب قالت لبيكم ونعم*
*اححح كف على وجهي تصلخوني*
*وتطيحوا مني دمعة عيوني*
*افا.. ما هقيت تضربوني*
*طيب ياويلكم    كفكم مسجل بالحساب*
*بوريكم من وراه اشد انواع العذاب*


*طيب اللي بعدي ...*

*ابيات قهر في شخص مفهي  مو فاهمنك...!!!*

----------


## ملكة الروح

اميره ليش اكلتي الكف انتي كان بدي واحد من الشباب ياكله مو النعمات تكله  :bigsmile:  


هل هذه كانت دمووووووووع؟

هل هذه كانت دموع أم صرخات ألم..

هل كانت دموع أم سهاماً تجرح وجنتك الناعمة

هل كانت دموع أم أحلاماً تلاشت قبل أن تكتمل

هل كانت دموع أم قطرات ندى تنهمر

هل كانت دموع أم غصون قبل أن تورِق تنكسر

هل كانت دموع أم نارٌ في قلبك تستعر

هل كانت دموع أم بركانٌ ينفجر

هل كانت دموع أم بصيص أملٍ ينتظر

ومايزال ينتظر إلى أن يضمحل

عندها لن تكون هنالك دموع, لااااااااا.........

فقط عينٌ مقفرة .. من كثرة دمعها الجاري غير مبصرة

وَ وجنةٌ جرحتها أدمُعٌ محرقة .. وحفرت عليها عبارة موجِعة...........

هذا ماجناهُ عليّ.........


(يوصف حب قعد ينتهي ) :sad2:

----------


## اسير الهوى

كساعة رملي..
قاربة الانتهاء..
رملة رملة..
هكذا صرت اعدها..
حياتي..
حبي..
قارب على الانتهاء..
وروحي تنزع بعدها..
فارحمي عبرتي..
وحسرتي
ومن عيني دمعها..

ليله قمرية على شاطئ البحر وفي البحر سرب من الطير ويبعدهم طير وحيد اوصف لي المنظر..

----------


## همسات وله

مسكين ياطير وقف وسط الضباب ابعيد 
ايعاين اطيور الوله تبعد بعيد ابعيد 
ما يقدر ايوصل لها وسط البحر والشاطي ابعيد 
يروح ويجي ويدور هنا وهناك والسرب مازال ابعيد 
الله يعين قلبه ويفرج همه ويقرب له كل ابعيد

مع تحياتي لكم 
همسات وله 

واحد مصدوم من غدر حبيبته

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي ياسر 


وعساك على القوة 

فكرة حلوة تسلمون على هالافكار 


بس اعذروني بكون من القراء فقط 


تحياتي للجميع 


ام محمد

----------


## اسير الخيال

مشكور اخو ياسر على الفكرة يعطيك الف عافية


تغيرتي عن الاول غربية منك تغيرتي  ونسيتني

ماهقيتك تنكر ي العشرة  وتنسني وتروحي

بتمثليك ملكتي قلبي وتركتني وكنت على نيتي

كذبتي كثير ماهمك  عذابي وقدرتي تجرحي قلبي

بان عليك عينك على الحب الجديد قريب وقلبك بعيد عني

ياالاسف خيبتي ظني فيك ضيعت اجمل ايام العمر وضيعتني

تحياتي اسير الخيال


وصف الشوق والحنين الى الحبيبي

----------


## Princess

مشتاق لأحضانك حبيبي لمني بحنانك
بردان ياكل الوله...  لحفني بجنانك
غريب وذابحني البعد ارجع لأوطانك
تعال ذبلني السهر والهم قاتلني ....

الصوره.. شخص بظلمه وسكوون و يقلب المواجع ...!!

----------


## MOONY

واقف على باب الحبايب في هذا الظلمه نايح واجول 
ومافي احد مرافقني غير همي  وقلبي المكسور
 انظر المكان بحسره وكلمه ولايرد علي غير السكون
ابي صوت حبيبي يرد مثل ماكنه قبل ترى وربي تعبت من كثر الظنون
ابي من ينسي كل هالغموم
ياترى متى ترد وتمحي كل هالسكون
الي بعدي تخيل الهم وحش بليل جاي يسرق فرحتي
مشكور خي ياسر على الموضوع تحياتي لك

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

ياهم ليش تسرق اغلى ساعاتي ...

ساعة فرح تلملم علي اغلى فرحاتي...

ماهقيتك ياهم انك كذا قاسي...

تحرمني من الفرحه الي لونت سماتي..

أثاريك وحش ماتبي الي التعاسه...

تعاسه تجلب لي الموت وتحطم اساسه...

مشكور اخي ياسر على الفكرة الحلوة دمت بإذن الله

الصوره الي بعدي (كيف انك تنغدر من اغلى حبيب)

اختكم عاشقة المصطفى..

----------


## ملكة الروح

احول اصيد الصوره 
 :bigsmile:  
 :bigsmile:  
ماهقيت أن الحب مصدره عذاب
ومافهمت العشق الأالحينه
سمعت من أكبر أولي الألباب
أن الفطنه والشوق ذابحينه
والسراب بين ايدينه أصبح ضباب
والظلام وحشته مكفينه
السر يااخوي ماهو بااغتصاب 
إلا هو يغزيك وانت تهلي به
الحلا ياربي فيه عسل منساب 
كله ذوق وله رمش مدري به
عذبني وأنا بحبه منصاب 
حبه مرض الله يبعدنا عن ملاعيبه
وروح بحبه تهتف باأسباب 
أنا احبه واريد اكون حبيبه
الله لايجيب منه أحباب
ورح أبقى أحبه وأغني به
كلمه واسمعها مني لاهي شتم ولاهي سباب
بس حبيت أخبرك أنك له أغلى قسمته ونصيبه

الي بعدي


(فرحة حبيبي بشوفت حبيبته)

ملكة الروح

----------


## لحن الخلود

هنا على قارعة الطريق التفت الى الوراء فرأيت طيفا
يجول في الجوار يتهادى على انغام الرياح وتمايل الاشجار ..
فاغرورقت عيناي بالدموع  فهل حان الوقت لا قول ..
لقد عادت بعد طول غياب ..
لقد عادت من صمت الحياة ..
عادت لاكون معها صدى يتردد في الاجواء..
فحبي لها تعدى الخيال وطال الوصف فيها والكلام ..
وانتظاري لها ادمع العيون وعاهدت نفسي بانتظارها  وهاقد عادت
لتزيل الغبار عن دمعتي الخؤون..
لنقص انتظاري لها بين السطور ..
وانهي جملتي بلحظور ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

*مشكورين احبتي على التفاعل...من جد مشكورين..*
بس في معلش في ملاحظة موضوعنا ان نكتب عن صورة خيالي مو اسم موضوع
كتاباتكم كها روعة ومبدعين بصراحة بس اذا جيتو تحطو موضوع تحطو اسم
وهذا عندنا في موضوع اخيتنا اميرة المرح (الي لازم نفعله بعد) يعني لازم نحط صورة  خيالية او وصف لصورة

يالله لان الاخية لحن الخلود ماحطت الصورة انا باحطها والي بعدي يكتب عنها../
اممممممممم..صورة كتبت عنها انا قبل..
واحد جالس جانب بيت محبوبتة بعد مامل ذاك الطريق من المرور عليه جلس وهو يناظر باب بيت حبيبته بشوق منسية البرد الي مكسر اعظامه وينتظر الباب ينفتح ويمكن معشوقته هي الي تفتحه..

----------


## Princess

*تخلل عظامي برد شوقك قبل برد الجو سيدتي*
*افلا ترحمي صرخات عشقي واناتي*
*وتسلل لدمي   سم قاتل شل اطرافي ياملهمتي*
*افلا تكوني ترياقا يداوي كل اهاتي*
*اني هاهنا انتظر لعلك ترحمي يا عشيقتي*
*وقوفا على بابك والدمع طرقاتي*
*حنّي على قلب هواك كوني بساحة الحب قتيلتي*
*اني قتيل نظرة .. قد اهلكت نظراتي*


*يللا .. صورة لحبيبين      على طعس رمل بالبر والنجوم لا معه في ليل قماري .. ابغى دويتو* 
*في قصيده بينهم هم الإثنين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

جميلة هي الدنيا..
وهذه انفاسك قربي..
ونسيم الليل..
يغيرمنك..
فانفاسك عليلة..
واكثر ما نسيمه شذا..
تل رمال..
وعقود تتلألأ من النجوم..
عليل اليل..
وهدوء تقتله همساتك..
واذا بي اسمع الحانك..
حبيبي..
ارييت تل الرمال ذا..
قلت عيني بلى..
تبسمت بهمسها..
احبك كحبات رماله..
فأهاجت مني المشاعر قائلا..
حبيبتي..
احبك..
ارسمها لك بالنجوم..
كعقود على جيدك..
وابعثها من بعيد..
قبلات..
تحرسها الغيوم..
فردت..
اذاً حبيبي فقوم..
لنجري وحدنا بالخلا..
وننسى التعب والنوم..
ولندعوا الهادي الرحمن..
ان يحرس حبنا..
وينسينا كل الهموم..
قم حبيبي..
وضمني باحضانك..
لانسى هذه الدنيا..
سارحت بحنانك..
وصدرك الدافئ الرحوم..
(هذه كصورة مختصرة ههههه لانها بصراحة يبغى ليها يوم كامل كتابة)

الصورة الجديدة
بآخر الليل تفتح الدولاب وتطلع الرسائل والذكرياتي وعليها الغبار وهي مبعثرة  ويكون هناك حوار بينكما...

----------


## MOONY

بليل  الحزن أمشي وسط الطريق وأحس بغربتي أحس بوحدتي  بغربتي
بليلة برد حسيت عظامي متكسره
 أمشي وامشي وبالأخر ملقيت الا شوقي
وصلني عند بابك
يامحيوبتي
ياترى قلبي عارف اني بالأخر بوصل عندك
نسيت هالبرد من حرقة شوقي لشوفتك
 وقفت انظر لبابك انتظر تجيني وتلقي طله 
اشوف نظره عطفك شوقك لشوفتي
 ابنتظر ترحمي عذابي وتفتحي بابك 
يمكن تحسي بي
والقاك هنا تفتحين لي الباب 
 وتقولي ياهلا بغلاي

----------


## MOONY

اوه سوري نسيت الا بعدي اكتب عن صورة انسان تعب من الفقر وبالأخر لقى كنز

----------


## Princess

اصرخ .. لا ابحك عيني والا اقرصوني 
ترى ماني مصدق التشوفه عيوني
تكفوا ..اذا نايم دخيلكم ارحموني
فقر قتلني والقى كنز لا تجننوني
الحمد لله اللي رزقني بس لاتخيب ظنوني
اذا الكاميرا الخفيه ارجوكم علموني
حراام .. حرام تلعبوا بأعصابي وتحرقوني
كنز .. اشكرك ياارب .. بس لا تمزحوا ... تراكم بتذبحوني

خخخخخ

اللي بعدي

موقف  مجادله مع شخص على موضوع انت متأكد من صحته وهو الا يجادلك فيه ويغلطك ويش ممكن تقول له ؟؟؟

----------


## نور الهدى

*اقوله يمين يقولي يسار* 

*با بني ادم شير المخ معاك واحتار* 

*اشلون افهمك وانت متعصب ومحتار* 

*ادور الحجي ومن الكلمات تختار* 

*الي يناسب ردك ولو كان هرار*

*اعترف كلامي صح وكفاية عناد*

*وروح راجع نفسك لا تغتر* 

*ترا الغلط غلط لو زينته باحلى برواز* 


*الي بعدي* 

*واحد مشاء الله عليه شاطر وكله همه والي معاه بارد كسول وبعد بليد الاخ الشاطر يبي يخلص شغله والاخ البليد على مهله* 

*يالله ورونا شنو بتقولوا  في هالموقف*

----------


## اسير الهوى

قلت اله..
ياخي زود الهمة ترانا مستعجلين..
وخلص ترا لاوادم الشغلهم منتظرين..
مدري كيف عايش واهلك كيف صابرين..
اظنك معذبهم ومركبهم الهوا اثنين..
...
قال..
انا الي مادري فيك ليش دايما انت  مستعجل
هالدنيا ما بتطير ياخي ولابتركب ولابتحول
خليني براحتي ولا بعدين لشغلي ابا ابهدل
خلك بعيد عني وتكفى على شغلي لاتتسبل

الصورة..
واحد او وحدة يحب شخص وذاك رافضة وهو مصمم وصار يراسله ويروح له كل مكان يكون
موجود فيه (يعني مو مخليه بحاله)

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

انت ياهذا اعطي لحبي حقه...

ولاتجعل قلبي ينتظرك في محطة الانتظار..

ماهذا القلب الذي تملكه؟!...

هل هو كالحجر الذي لايحس حتى بقطرات المطر؟!..

ولكن سوف اخبرك ياحبيبي...

اني لن أيأس أو أمل من خطف قلبك..

 وذات يوم عندما اسرق شوقك او حنينك...

ستطلب مني ان اعيدهم لك...

ولكني سوف اذكرك انك كنت كالحجر القاسي...

ومن شدة حبي لك اقتديت في بعض صفاتك...

واول الصفات التي اكتسبتها هي القسوة...

فياحبيبي اذا حن قلبك  ربما يحن قلبي وارجع لك اشياتك..

الصورة الي بعدي هي

{انك كنت تعيش في وهم وخيال من اجل شخص لايستحق حتي ان تعاني بسببه}

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خساره كل مافينا عطينا ... ومشاعر زايفه منكم خذينا

حسبتك صاين ٍ حبي وطيب..حسبت الحب عندك شي ثمينا

لقيتك ماتعرف الحب وشهو .. وفيك خصال مترديه وشينه.




الصوره :

خطوات في طريق طويــــــل مع ضوء القمر وألم الذكريات.

يعطيكم العافيه جميع

الله خيووو ياسر عالأفكار ..موفق

----------


## ام باسم

كلهم راحو ليه انتظرتي ؟؟
كلهم غابوا وانتي ظهرتي؟؟ 
يأاجمل من الفجر اللي لاح مابقى كثر اللي راح 
تأخر الوقت حبيبني روحي 
الليله برد وفي الطريق جبال ارمي عيوني فوق كتفك شال واسري اماني الليل 
ياآخرامل قنديل تأخر الوقت حبيبتي روحي مااعاد به وقت  
ماهوبيدي هدا الضياع تعبت انا لاادلهم راحو بلا كلمة وداع راحو ونسوني كلهم 
ارجوكي لاتترددي كانك تحبيني ابعدي 
روحي قبل لااقول لاتفارقيني 
تأخر الوقت حبيبتي روحي  
الصوره 
انسان وحيد ضلت حياته بس حبر وورق

----------


## همسات وله

ظليت في اخر العمر وحدي وحيد 
اسمع أنات الالم وكلمات واوراق وحبري وحيد 
اذكر اياماًً مضت وخلت من كل الحبايب وضليت وحيد 
راحت ايام احلام الفرح وتركتني على ادروب النسيان وحيد 
تعصف بي رياح السنين وتترك اثرها بقلبي وتخليني وحيد 
ما ظل حبيب اشتكي له همي واقول له انا وحيد 
يعصرني الم الفراق وتدور بي رحى الوحده وانا وحيد 
يا ليت يرجع زمان الحبايب وما أضل وحدي وحيد يلا 
يا ورق وياقلم وانت يا حبر اكتب لهم انا وحيد 
{واحد يعاتب جواله الحبايب ما اتصلو فيه}

----------


## ام باسم

بيني وبينك عشرة ارقام وجفا 

الصوره 

الليل عتمه والاماني قصار والدار تشكي من جفا الزوار

----------


## اسير الهوى

معلش احبائي ادري انا مقصر بس لظروف صحية...
اشكر تفاعلكم مع الموضوع..
ابكتب صورة والي بعدي يكتت عنها...
انت بصحراء وشايل بيدك رمل وتنثره فالهوا وتقول عن حبيبك بعتني رميتني زي هالرملات هذي...
يعطيكم الف عافية..

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

حبيبي عشقتك عشقا مجنونا...

ووثقت فيك ثقتا عمياء...

وانت قسوت علي جرما وحرمانا...

وتخليت عني ورميتني مثل تلك الرملاء...

هذه رملات ذهبيه تداعب يداي بحنانا...

وتسقط من يدي في اي لحظة كالماء...

وانت ياحيبي هنت عليك ورميتني مثلهارميت نكراء..

فيا حبيبي اقول لك في اخر المطاف...
 أنك ستلاقي مثل هذا اليوم وترميك من التجأت اليها كذه الرملات...
 التي تتساقط بين اطرف اصابعي ومن بين يداي...

اي ياسر انشالله الله يساعدك وترد وتكمل معنا 

فكرتك ومشكور رة اخرى وبالعكس اخوي انت مقصرت
الله يعطيك العافيه...
الصورة الي بعدي(انت/انتي كنتي تحبين شخصا وتسرقه صديقتك التي
وثقتي بها ثقتا كبيرة)

----------


## اسير الهوى

هذي طعنات الغذر جتني....ومن اقــرب الناس لي
بظهري وجرحت متني.....لاتشرح ابد ولاتقول لي

عاد مع اقرب الناس خنتني....وبالتو جاي تعتذر لي
ابتعد  ولا تقرب يالبعتني.....ويالابد وما اخلصت لي

تخيل (وحدتك بغابة ظلمة واصوات الذئاب من كل ناحية واشكال غريبة تشوها تمر عليك لكن كلهذا تربطة بالغدارين الي حولك (العواذل) وكيف انت بينهم)
يالله شباب حركو ورونا سعة الخيال عندكم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وحيده وياهدوء الليل
يضيع بصوت لذيابه
أنا وش لي بهالورطه
وحيده في وسط غابه
كأن الذيب يذكرني
ببعض الناس يتشابه
قلوب البعض ماتوفي
وفيها الخسه غلابه



الصوره :

عاشق ينظر لفرس ويشبهها بمحبوبته الغائبه

----------


## MOONY

أقف هنا في ساحة التذكار أنظر من حولي لعلني أراكِ سرحتُ قليلاََ وإذا بفرس الحب يقترب مني
ينظر إلي وكأنه يواسيني وضع راسه بين كفي 
أخذت أمسح على شعره نظرت لعيناه
وهنا ذكرتك حبيبتي ذكرت نظرة عيونك لما نظرت له
ذكرتُ حنانك 
حبيبتي
عودي كفى غياب وربي ذكرتك
الي بعدي اكتب عن ليل تجلى وبانت فيه الهموم

----------


## اسير الهوى

آه ياليل عني تجلى.
وتركني حاير مهموم

بطرواه قلبي تسلى
شفته قمر بين نجوم

اسامحه لو تغلي
.وقول مقبوله على الدوم

خلوني بدموعى اتقلا
اتعذب بحبه كل يوم

الفكرة ... المحبوب على الشرفة في الليل وعليل الليل يبعثر شعره وثيابه وانت تناظره من زاوية بعيدة.

----------


## Princess

من بعيد اتأملك  وخصلات شعرك تتراقص مع نسمات ليلي العليل
حبيبك وحيد.. يستعطفك.. ويرجو منك حبا في لظى الحرمان ظلاً ظليل
شرياني والوريد.. ينبض فيهما حبك.. فهو نابع من قلب عاشق اصيل
فاتنتي من بعيد.. ارتجي ان التمس طرف شالك دفيني من برد ثقيل
قد اثقل كاهلي عشقك.. فإرحمي نبض قلبي واعطفي ولو قليل 


الصوره... انسان ... زهقان من حياته وطفشان..  ويحاول يتكيف مع واقعه قد ما يقدر .

----------


## اسير الهوى

هموم واكدرا..

تبذذ صبري..

وتحطم بحرقت مابين ضلوعي..

فلتخسئي يادنيا..

يامن جفت فيك دموعي..

مللت ايام المغبونه..

ولياليك..

التي بالغذر ملونه..

سأنساك..

وانسا كل ماضيك..

والتفت لحاضري..

واترككي لمن..

متأملا فيك..

الفكرة.. لحظة وداع بينك والمحبوب اثناء انفصال يداكما الدافئة بالعشق التي ما إن وصلتا الى طرف الانامل ورسمت كلمة الوداع حرارة الشوق قتلتكما..

----------


## Princess

بعمر الصبا.. زفوني لقبري ..
وبريع الشباب .. خذوه معي
فقد فارقت يداه يدي
الوداع ما اقسى لحظات عمري
حبيبي.. كيف تفترق الأنامل بعد ان كانت متشابكه
التمس منها دفءً يبدد احزان عمري الشائكه
ارجع الي .. فإني بدونك بقايا انسانه محطمه وعاشقه 

الصوره: واحد قاعد يحاول يفتح كتاب يذااااااااكر .. بس كل ما يبغى يفتحه كنه عزرائيل مخيم على قلبه يا داافع خخخ
وهو ضميره مهو مطااوعنه يبغى يذااكر بس ما يدري ويش يسوي.. فيدخل النت يغير جوو
هههههه ويش هالصور يا اميرووه                           :wink:

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

الصوره: واحد قاعد يحاول يفتح كتاب يذااااااااكر .. بس كل ما يبغى يفتحه كنه عزرائيل مخيم على قلبه يا داافع خخخوهو ضميره مهو مطااوعنه يبغى يذااكر بس ما يدري ويش يسوي.. فيدخل النت يغير جوو

وأنا أذاكر خطر في بالي كلام
ماهو بكلام فاضي ولا رغي أطفال
أنا أحبك ياأميـــــــــــــــــرة وأقول هذا بعد السلام
سلامي عليك ياأميـــــــــــــرة يانادرة الفعال
إنت بشر؟؟ لا والذي سوى الغمام
إنت الملاك إلي جمع كل الخصال
هذا كلامي لك يوصلك مع الحمام
لجل تعرفي إني بدونك أرض مابها جباااااااااااااال

وهذي بوسه لك قبل ماأروح أذاكر والسلام :embarrest:  

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ :wink:  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه :wink:  

أتمنى تجعبش أمووووووووووووووره

الصوره::::  عندما تكون على وجل وخوف من شي سيبعدك عن سعادتك؟؟؟؟ :huh:   :huh:

----------


## Princess

ههههههههه ويش هذا محبه
هاا.. يسلموو خيتوو
هههههه تشجيع للمذاكره
ربنا يعين... 

طيب

من وين طلعت لي .. ياعديم الحس والحنان
من وين طلعت لي .. سلبت مني  الراحه والأمان
كنت خالي من الهموم وانت مليتني احزان
كنت طيب وحنون واليوم مجرد انسان
مجروح المشاعر ما يوصفني اي شاعر
خوف وضياع للسعاده والوجل صار ادمان
ومن وين طلعت لي 


الصوره:
واحد نعساان هلكاان يبغى يناام بس مدمن نت.. .. ويالله يلاقي هدووء ويحس براحته ... فمتمسك بهالكي بورد
ومقابلنها ومره رايح فيها خخخخ يا ويلاه ... لا بتطردوني من هالموضوع من هالصور 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

ههههههاااههههه
والله عليش سوالف غير شكل بس اوكي خذي هالبيتين..

مدري شسوي وانا على هالحال نعسان
ومقدر افارق هالجهاز وها النت

مدمن انا حالي بس جسمي صار تعبان
طول يومي مقابلنه والله اتعبت

اعطوني حل في مشكلتي يااعز اخوان
ترا روحي بتطلع والله اذا مانمت

احس اعظامي تدقلقل والجسم بردان
وباموت في مكاني اذا ما قمت

تخيل انك على شاطي البحر تدور حبيبك وماتشوف الا خطواته على الرمل وبعض خرابيشه بعدها تنقطع هذي الخطوات وتلفت يمن شمال تدوره.. بس انت متأكد انه موجود لان ريحته موجودة..

----------


## Princess

احس اعظامي تدقلقل والجسم بردان
وباموت في مكاني اذا ما قمت


ههههههههههههههههههههههه عجبتني تدقلقل ومره عدله ههههه يسلموو


طيب

يااا ناس كنت ماشي على شط الهوا
لقيت خل القلب جالس بيدينه يرسم
تقربت منه والقلب من شوفه ما ارتوى
اشوف  شاللي قاعد به يحلم
لقيته نقش اسمي  واسمه سوا
فرحت وقلت ياربي ما اكون احلم
وعيت لقيت نفسي يداعبني الهوا
وما لقيته واعتلاني ضيق وهم
لقيت خطوته احلى رسم استوى
صرت اتعقبها   وادعي اني له اضم
افا يا قلبي وياحسرتي افا
اختفى خلي بس ريحه اشم

وسلالامتكم

طيب اللي بعدي

وااحد مكيف على الكيف مروق والبسمه شاقه بوزه
يجيه واحد يا دافع كدر وبومه
ويخرب مزاجه بقرقر يعور الراس
ويش ممكن يهلوس المكيف  .... خخخ

----------

